# Salmon's not the only thing Grand Haven anglers catch



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks to the Grand Rapids Chapter Steelheaders and other fishers for their annual efforts to clean the Grand River. 

Salmon's not the only thing Grand Haven anglers catch -- there's plenty of trash, too 

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/i...standard.xsl?/base/news-4/103313798947550.xml


----------

